# Valentines Day



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

I finally succumbed this year to the whole valentines day farce.

I bought the missus a new bag and belt at the weekend


The Hoover works a treat now :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

OUCH!!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Snelly get your first aid kit ready he might need it!!!
:wink: 

Tina

P.S. Hubby got me roses.... first time in 20 odd years...... he is going senile!!!


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm getting my wife the same as I got her last year. 8) ...........................
........................................................................................................
.
.
NOTHING!!! :lol:


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My mum rang to see if I had got the better half some flowers. My reply was " Why has she died" :? . My old mum was not amused :roll: 
Its just another con by the card manufacturers to make hard workin blokes spend their hard earned cash......
Johnny F 8-[ 8-[ 8-[ 8-[


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Valentine,s Day*

I paid a visit to the local cemetary to see if I could find some nice fresh flowers for the wife. no-body must have died recently around here so I had to go and buy some. Cheers Plumbill


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

badger said:


> I'm getting my wife the same as I got her last year. 8) ...........................
> ........................................................................................................
> .
> .
> NOTHING!!! :lol:


You must have gone to the same charm school as my husband Badger :roll:

I bet he'll forget my birthday next week too :evil:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Valentine,s Day*



plumbill said:


> I paid a visit to the local cemetary to see if I could find some nice fresh flowers for the wife. no-body must have died recently around here so I had to go and buy some. Cheers Plumbill


[-X [-X :lol: :lol:

Minerva...very funny :lol: :lol:

Charm school, what's that then :silly: Just for you Linda :lilangel: turn your sound up and refresh the page :wink: Spent loads getting this sorted out and they went and got the name wrong #-o ...but it's the thought that counts 

MHS...Rob [stream:fae1f82ad5]http://frogstar.soylentgeek.com/wav/happy_bd.wav[/stream:fae1f82ad5]


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Awwwwwwwww Rob!

What a sweetie you are....and I've picked it up 3 days too early :lol: 

Never mind...I shall come back on Thursday and play it again....at about 1 O'clock when JC's sitting having his lunch :wink: 

Thank you Rob :wave: (oh, and its 21 again, of course!).


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Played it again this morning.....the kids got a kick out of it too!

Thanks again Rob!  

Off to tuck into my choccies now :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Your welcome Linda, have a good birthday :new-bday: Pleased the kids enjoyed it as well  Easy on the choccies.

MHS...Rob


----------

